# CQHAM.RU

## UA0YAS

,   ,
     3,5 .   -  ,
    ,   !
    !!!  ""   10  
   .     ??    
      ,     .
     .    ?

----------


## UA0YAS

!

----------


## UA0YAS

,  !
   !

----------


## UA0YAS

,        .   ,  () .        :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RV3ADE

,     ...    80 ,      .

----------


## UA0YAS

,    ,  kenwwoda  :Very Happy:

----------


## UA0YAS

,  , !

----------


## UA0YAS

- ,  .....

----------


## RV3DSF

> ,   ,
>      3,5 .   -  ,
>     ,   !
>     !!!  ""   10  
>    .     ??    
>       ,     .
>      .    ?


    , . , -    ,  -  ().    ,           1:1,    .

73!

----------


## RV3DSF

> ?????


    ,          .          ,   .   ?

73!

----------


## ur0gt

> ,           1:1,    .


     ,      .
      .
        .       .
      .         ,  .      ,   ,    .

              ,    .

 73

----------


## ra6bx

mfj-1026 ?
      -      . 80      -    .         S-   .      ,   ...

----------


## RW3DKB

-         1970 ...        -    ... ...   ,        -       -   -   ...       ...    ...    ,      -    ,     ...
 ,           -     -         ...

----------


## ra6bx

-      .   DL2KQ    (    ).           ??    .

----------


## RU6AI

http://www.cqham.ru/trx31_12.htm

----------


## RU3DNN

,   -   ,   .      ,      .    ( ).        20 !         .

----------


## UA0YAS

145 .   ,  .         ,         
      ??

----------


## RV3DSF

> RV3DSF
> 
>    ,           1:1,    .
> 
> 
>      ,      .
>       .
>         .       .
>       .         ,  .      ,   ,    .
> ...


  ,    ,       .    ,      - ,   -.   ,    - , -   .   ,     .

73!

----------


## RX3APL

-         .        .   , 3 .     D=20   200, -   120,     ,      -152.  ,   ,        .             .   :     ..,   RX      ,      ,           -  ,        ,     40    5    .    ,  ,         3.5  18     .           ,     .          ,         .,  -,    ,                  .        ,      ,     .

----------


## ..

. , .   - !

----------


## Lerik

> ,    , .     !
>    ,      9+20 .  .  ,     .   !!!


   ,   ?  ? ?
   ?

----------


## Lerik

> ,      .
>      ,-.
>     +


   ,   .
    ,      40,            , 4     1,5  2 ...          ~14      100 ,   ?          ,    , ..        ,       ?      ?
       ,     ,     ?      ...

----------


## RU3BT

> ,     .     .
>     ?


  :Very Happy:  ,           :Very Happy:  ...    (  - , ,   -    ).     .

----------


## UA0YAS

.          -20 .  "kenwood "      - ,

----------


## UA0YAS

.2    -160   35 - 2-   .        5-9 .  ts-130  -160        :Very Happy:

----------


## UA0YAS

:Sad:

----------


## ew1mm

de: EW1MM #  N4EY   -      .     ! 
         ,     100          ,   . 
 ,    ,      ,   .    . 

   -   ? 
   ? 

      ,   ? 
     ,      RX,   . 
       ,     ,      . 

       UA1FA ( )   40  -      -   ! 
  80 ,      ,     + 30  -   ! 

 -     ! 

    40  ,      (.  ). 

      , ,             . 

       160, -  . 
,            (  ,   )   ()   . 
      ,   . 
! , EW1MM.

----------


## coman

> ,  ,          o  -    o     Amidon. 
>         !
> EW1MM.


 !      ,         !!!   :Crazy:  
 :Sad:   ?

----------


## coman

> 70 ,    ,      Amidon.
> 
> ...
> 
>      ,     .  
> EW1MM, .


       ""    ...
73.

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ew1mm
> 
> ,  ,          o  -    o     Amidon. 
>         !
> EW1MM.
> 
> 
>  !      ,         !!!   
>   ?


 
.
                      .          amidon.de                   . 
  .  

           ,                         


73

----------


## K6VHF

> amidon.de                   . 
> 73


        ?  :Very Happy:

----------


## coman

> coman,     !
> . 
> ,       ,      . 
> ! EW1MM.


  "".  ...   ( )     127 ,       .          ,     ""   :Sad:  
    ....

           50\50...
...   ,    50\50   .

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ew1mm
> 
> coman,     !
> . 
> ,       ,      . 
> ! EW1MM.
> 
> 
>   "".  ...   ( )     127 ,       .          ,     ""   
> ...


     .                         .        ..

73

----------


## coman

> ,          ..
> 73


  ""  ur5tdq(DOG)qsl.net

2 *AleGZ* **     -  .      -       :Laughing:

----------


## ew1mm

.
  ,   .


 ,     
1   (    ), 

    ...
 ,  .

     ,
        - 
 ? 
  ...    
,   .

  100    ?


       ?

,    "" - DOG, 
  ,   "at". 
   - "".
       ...

!
EW1MM.

----------


## ew1mm

, 

    2-   
(. ). 

* ,   ,  
    , 
    ex USSR.* 

   -     
  ! 
EW1MM, .

----------


## ew1mm

.
  ,     , 
     -   !
   ,    .
EW1MM.

----------


## UX7LO

> .         ....


          4-5   80  2-3   40 .  Inv-V 80-40, 3-4   .
       (, LAN,,..  .)

----------


## postt

,   ...

----------


## RK3AVH

P.S.
   "QRN "         2- .

----------


## LY1SD

> .   ,             ,        (    )


   ,       , ..    .*     ,         .      ,     .*    "   ".            .   -.           .
 , hi!.
 65- :
http://www.next-tube.com/remember/books/volin.pdf
http://bookinist.net/books/bookid-42963.html
====================  =====
 81- :
http://www.toroid.ru/book/volinML.zip
------------------------------------
    ,   ():
_     ..  "   ":

1)           X(0.01).    ,    100 .

2)      (    )     .

3)    AxA    D=1.2xA.

4)   ( .2)      15..18%,       3D > L > D.

5)  ,  ,     d() = R()/(*L).        1   d()=0.0003.               .

6)          .

7)        ._

----------


## LY1SD

> ...


,                  ,         .    .

----------


## LY1SD

> ..        (   -            )      .     ,     ..


 .   "" ,      ,     ,   ,  . ,     Q-    .    50-6  106-6.  106-6 Q       (100-300)   400    ~4.   -2 0,5.          ,    .  ,              .

----------


## R0SBD

.     ,  ,     .     . ,        ,   ,    160  80 .  ,   .    ,       (      ssb-  cw-   (  )),      .

----------


## R0SBD

...     4  .     1,8- 7 ,       .

----------

SERG-123

----------

